

526 Mailable Live Animals - drakaal
http://pe.usps.gov/text/pub52/pub52c5_007.htm

======
drakaal
You hear about chickens going via the mail every so often. I think if you sent
bees to a prominent government official you'd go to jail as a terrorist. Not
sure you could pull an "upskirt" and argue that it was legal and win. But the
law would change, and overnight bee farmers who rent hives to orchards would
be all but out of business because they use USPS to ship hives.

Legislation is reactionary. Which is why there is so much of it, and why it is
often made to protect one group at the expense of others.

Scorpions in the mail seems like a great way to ruin someone's day.

